# Guvernator Distortion



## K Pedals (Mar 13, 2020)

this was one of the first pedal I ever built so it was cool to come back to it all these years later...


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 13, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks good!


Thanks man


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 15, 2020)

Another very clean build Kpedals...congrats !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 17, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Another very clean build Kpedals...congrats !
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!¡


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 17, 2020)

Super tidy build! I love the 0 ohm resistors you've used for the 3PDT board, very classy.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 22, 2020)

a fine effort.


----------



## Route14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry to revive an old thread but curious what value you used for C1? Build doc says 9N6 which is not a value I've been able to track down. I'm thinking 10N should be fine?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

10nF will be fine.


----------



## Route14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 10nF will be fine.



Cool. Thank you!


----------



## mywmyw (Sep 27, 2020)

Route14 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but curious what value you used for C1? Build doc says 9N6 which is not a value I've been able to track down. I'm thinking 10N should be fine?
> 
> Thanks!



Might be worth getting a cheap capacitance meter. once you've accumulated enough spare parts, you'll find quite a few are a bit out of spec. i bet you could find a cap labeled 10nf thats actually more like 9.6


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 28, 2020)

That’s still in spec for a 10nf cap with +\- 5-10% tolerance!


----------



## Route14 (Sep 28, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> Might be worth getting a cheap capacitance meter. once you've accumulated enough spare parts, you'll find quite a few are a bit out of spec. i bet you could find a cap labeled 10nf thats actually more like 9.6



I thought about that but I'm worried it will bring my OCD to a new level!


----------



## Route14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s still in spec for a 10nf cap with +\- 5-10% tolerance!


Yeah I wonder how much of a difference it makes and how something like 9.6 would even make it on to a schematic. It's not a value on the Tonepad trace I did almost 15 years ago. I wish I still had my original to compare!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 28, 2020)

The factory probably ran out of 10N caps and that was the closest thing they had.

See also: Anything EHX made in the 70s


----------

